# Looking for pull help. Houston, Texas



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am in need of pull help in Houston, Texas. It is for a moma and pups who we would board at a vets until tranport is set. If anyone can help please feel free to email me along with your references of who you have worked with in the rescue world.
Thanks
Maureen
White Paws GSD Rescue
White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin
My email [email protected]


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Board's always a little slow on the weekend. I know we have a lot of Texas people here. Anyone near Houston who can pull Mama and babies? PLEASE!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maureen - have you contacted the rescues in Houston? MustLoveGSDs is a member of one of the rescues there. What is the time frame to get them out and get them to the vet? Is the vet in Houston? Or surrounding area? If you don't find a rescue person, send me a PM and I'll call my sister in Conroe.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

They got pulled and are safe and sound at the vet. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Runsheet posted!


----------

